# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  lactovaginal - probiotyk ginekologiczny

## Nie zarejestrowany

skuteczny w walce z nawracajaca grzybica i infekcjami miejsc intymnych, a takze w walce z uplawami, wzmacnianiu naturalne flory bakteryjnej.
Dopochwowe kapsulki, trzeba trzymac je w lodowce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lactovaginal przyjmuje wlasnie profilaktycznie, w celu uchronienia sie przed infekcjami intymnymi pobasenowymi, ostatnio duzo trenuje na basenach, potem odpoczywam w saunie, uwielbiam taka aktywnosc, niestety czesto wiaze sie ona z infekcja intymna, dlatego tez kupilam sobie dobry probiotyk, ktory uchroni mnie przed tymi szkodliwymi bakteriami, lactovaginal jest dopochwowy, a wiec dziala naprawde szybko!

----------


## izunia_40

Kiedyś poleciła mi go moja pani doktor. Sprawdził się całkiem fajnie. Teraz jak mam jakieś problemy to też do niego wracam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lactovaginal stosuje zawsze po leczeniu antybiotykami, w przeciwnym wypadku zaraz zlapalabym infekcje pochwy! probiotyk jest dopochwowy, wiec dziala szybko, zanim infekcja zdazy sie pojawic :Smile:  1 mala globulka ma mnostwo zywych, polskich bakterii lactobacillus, dzieki czemu skutecznie kolonizuje pochwy u Polek, juz chyba od kilknastu lat stosuje go tez moja mama i zawsze go chwali i poleca, naprawde dobry lek!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

biorę go teraz, bo mam przepisany antybiotyk, bardzo skuteczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś komu on nie pomógł? ja mam właśnie takie podejrzenia, że u mnie nie zadziałał prawidłowo. Brałam lactovaginal po antbiotyku i po 2,5 tyg infekcja wróciła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widzę, ze tak zachwalacie a mi wcale nie pomógł, było jeszcze gorzej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, stosowałam Lactovaginal po antybiotyku i pomógł, nie dostałam grzybicy. Tylko trzeba doczytać z jakim lekami można go stosować od razu a z jakimi po zakończeniu leczenia- a najlepiej zapytać o to w aptece jak się wykupuje antybiotyk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o nie, na mnie nie zadziałał. Po tylu pozytywnych opiniach pomyślałam, że i mi pomoże ale tylko się umęczyłam, bo swędzenie i pieczenie nie przeszło. Skończyło się na leczeniu u gin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moze u ciebie infekcja byla juz w bardzo zaawansowanym stanie, kiedy pomoc moze juz tylko antybiotyk, lactovaginal warto wowczas uzyc po leczeniu antybiotykiem, bo antybiotyk niszczy rowniez ta dobra flore bakteryjna pochwy, ktora chroni przed nawrotami infekcji, probiotyk uzupelnia straty tych bakterii, ja po kazdej antybiotykoterapii robie sobie tygodniowa kuracje lactovaginalem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

55jtio2jvt3o24j coj34o co34j2o to32ot 356t56pi5

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w aptece można znaleźć równie dobre probiotyki ale tańsze, warto pytać farmaceutów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko ze zazwyczaj tanszy oznacza gorszej jakosci,trzeba pytac w aptece o probiotyki z zywymi szczepami bakterii, a wiec przechowywane przez dluzszy czas w lodowce, najlepiej z polskimi szczepami bakterii, bo te skuteczniej kolonizuja pochwe u Polek ze wzgledu na maksymalne podobienstwo bakterii znajdujacych sie w pochwie, dl amnie zawsze argumentem jest tez czas jak dlugo dziala dany producent czy tez lek na rynku, bo przeciez gdyby byl kiepski, to juz dawno wypadlby z obiegu, takie czasy, konkurencja duza, a lactovaginal spelnie wszytskie powyzsze wymagania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie pomaga na problem z nawracającymi infekcjami. Niby infekcja była wyleczona a po okresie powoli, powoli wszystko wracało. Gin poleciła mi stosowanie wlaśnie Lactovaginala tuz po miesiączce kiedy flora jest mocno osłabiona i wypłukana i skłonnośc do infekcji wieksza. Teraz wystarcza 1-2 kapsułki po miesiączce i nawet już nic nie swędzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osobiście przy antybiotykoterapii zażywam provag, ponieważ często przy antybiotyku miewam biegunkę, a ten probiotyk chroni jelita i pochwę przed wyjałowieniem. Jeśli chodzi o lactovaginal moja mama go często stosuje i wiem że jej pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może to czysty zbieg okoliczności ale ja po nim dostałam pieczenia pochwy i plamienie. Nigdy już potem do niego nie wróciłam

----------


## matylda__29

aby probiotyk skutecznie chronil przed infekcjami trzeba takze zachowywac higiene okolic intymnych, nosic bawelniana bielizne i unikac cukrow zlozonych w diecie, a kuracje probiotykiem powinna trwac tak dlugo jak zaleca producent albo lekarza, ja Lactovaginal stosuje zawsze po 7 dni, taka kuracje skutecznie chroni mnie przed infekcjami, nigdy nie mialam po nim plamien ani nie swedziala mnie pochwa! oczywiscie przechowuje go w lodowce, zeby byl skuteczny! stosuje go juz kilka lat!

----------

